# IRA's making any money?



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I put 30k in an IRA in January from a pension rollout from work. So far this year I'm looking at $500 to the good. There must be somewhere else I can put this money and get a better return, I did not go with conservative investments despite my age. Does Canada allow US IRA's or something like that? Would like to get my money away from US dollars. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not going to give investment advise for sure. 
Examples maybe. If you put 30K in to CP rail Stock last year today it would be worth 60K of more depending on the month you put it in. Now I am not saying that if you put 30K in today it would do the same. It will not and there is a chance it could be worth half that next year. It has run it's course. People in power took it over ran up the stock to cash in and now they are bailing.
People with 30K to invest are never in on the deals that rake in huge turn over in a short time.
You need to sit down with a good investment reprehensive not tied to a broker. Good luck
I stay in Mutual funds myself.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hindsight is always 20/20. It's like shooting craps. You put your money and take your roll.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I took a shot in the dark, thanks for the replies. Been thinking maybe gold ira.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had part of my IRA in the Dodge & Cox stock fund for years and it has always done well. Also First Eagle Global. I would diversify and be patient. Just my .02.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

A lot depends on your age and the time frame you are using.
How long you have before retirement will play a big part in how much risk you may want to take.
Some IRAs allow precious metals, either "paper" or physical items. Might be worth a look if you have a while before retirement. Some say you should have ~10% of your assets there.
If you google the various financial "gurus", you will find none of them agree, so if you want to go that route, *you pays your money and you takes your chances*.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Let me throw a curve ball with my left hand (im a righty). 30k spent wisely will save you more money than you will make in IRA or most stocks. Pay off a car (debt) that is 30k and save 500+ a month.... Install solar and save your 150-300+ electric bill every month. Get what you need to finish prepping and be self reliant! Thats a retirement! What you purchase hard cash cant be taken away or frozen as easily as an account at a bank they wont let you withdraw when all accounts are frozen  I like fiances and enjoy that side of things. I look at things different than most people. Dont know your age so you may take a hit but may still be very much worth it. Run the numbers and look at it in black n white. You can only truly look at your finances correctly when you imagine they are someone elses  Oh I only charge 10% of net gain over your other plan


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

After absorbing certain info from the Ruskies who hang out on here. Vodka and soap seems solid to me. I can make it myself but would feel more comfortable after Obummer collapses the government and the Infernal Revenooers take a hike. Maybe get into beer and wine in the interim. Gonna start a batch of wine tomorrow. Thanks. You are a smart young man to think of that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once heard a man say he invested most of his money in Harleys ,women and booze. What was left over he wasted. 
Debt is not good going into retirement. However some debt maybe be better than depleting all funds. You need something to draw on.
Having retired once my second retirement comes in two to five years pretty sure I will be ready to quit work this time.
I still wanted to work the first time. Best investment plan I ever was a part of was turning every thing over to my wife , she got it right.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Forums are not the place for stock advise. Thee isn't a lot of love in prepardness communities for stocks and such anyway. Silver and gold hit new lows on Friday. Lows for the last 3 years anyway. I wouldn't avoid putting 10% of a $30k in a metals ETFs. There was a fine article published yesterday or so about dividend bearing stocks. Some stocks offer dividends in the 2.5-4% range and are quite stable companies. In a down turn that dividend could hit 5% quickly and when stocks are sliding that is strength people stick with. Just food for thoughts..

Self directed IRAs are good but EXPENSIVE in management fees to have done right. The benefit is you can invest in land. You can invest in businesses and PMs in your possession. Expect to spend $1500 a year though so it's not worth it on a $30k IRA.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I rolled over my 2 401Ks from Motorola and Intel about a year ago into an IRA with Edward Jones. Since then I believe I've seen between 12%-18% returns. My EJ guy calls me at least once a quarter to talk about how investments are doing, whether to shift some things around. If/when he sees opportunities and/or potential problems, he'll call more frequently.

But of course, I could lose all it all tomorrow. In which case, I have beans, bullets, and bullion (not really a lot of bullion...couple thou. in silver.)

Tim


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

TLock762x51 said:


> I rolled over my 2 401Ks from Motorola and Intel about a year ago into an IRA with Edward Jones. Since then I believe I've seen between 12%-18% returns. My EJ guy calls me at least once a quarter to talk about how investments are doing, whether to shift some things around. If/when he sees opportunities and/or potential problems, he'll call more frequently.
> 
> But of course, I could lose all it all tomorrow. In which case, I have beans, bullets, and bullion (not really a lot of bullion...couple thou. in silver.)
> 
> Tim


This is kinda what I was looking for. Was it just where I had my IRA or was everyone taking it in the shorts. Time for me to switch my IRA to somewhere else. Thanks!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I put 30k in an IRA in January from a pension rollout from work. So far this year I'm looking at $500 to the good. There must be somewhere else I can put this money and get a better return, I did not go with conservative investments despite my age. Does Canada allow US IRA's or something like that? Would like to get my money away from US dollars. Thanks.


The rate of return depends on the underlying investments. I'm up about 20% so far but I have a variety of funds in the portfolio.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Self directed IRAs are good but EXPENSIVE in management fees to have done right. The benefit is you can invest in land. You can invest in businesses and PMs in your possession. Expect to spend $1500 a year though so it's not worth it on a $30k IRA.


Self directed IRAs don't have to be expensive. I have two, and they cost me a total of $40.00/year. My wife's has no fee at all.

You cannot take possession of PMs in an IRA. The custodian or trustee must hold it. You can take distribution at any time, but that is a taxable event.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's what I need to know. Warren Buffet bought some railroad, now it's privately held. Hard assets, Stuff that will always have a need for. Gives me direction, thanks. I want to get out of the stock market so bad, but can't deal with 1% safe investments either.


----------

